# LoudMouth



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

i just ordered the slp loud mouth for my 04 gto and i hopeing its gonna sound good


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

How much? I've been looking for an exhaust upgrade for my 04.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey GTO, welcome to the forum! We have a member or two on here with the SLP and some say its a little raspy, others love the muscle car sound.

We hope you enjoy your stay and look forward to your participation in various topics!

-Mike


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTO2104 said:


> i just ordered the slp loud mouth for my 04 gto and i hopeing its gonna sound good


welcome to the herd. I personally love that setup. Sounds very strong, especially when revved up.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I hope you didn't pay more than $469.00 for it..... that's what I sell 'em for. :cheers


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I hope you didn't pay more than $469.00 for it..... that's what I sell 'em for. :cheers



How hard is it to install. What do you charge for shipping. I'm looking for something a little more "awe inspiring"....

05 M6


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

HEY, listen, before you do that let me take you down to Roberts shop off dawson beach road. For the same money you can have a custom exhaust installed !!!!

I am going to hit you up on PM.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

itsjoelr said:


> How hard is it to install. What do you charge for shipping. I'm looking for something a little more "awe inspiring"....
> 
> 05 M6


Unfortuneatly that's the price for the 04's, the 05's are $599.00 and are very easy to install and are very well made.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> HEY, listen, before you do that let me take you down to Roberts shop off dawson beach road. For the same money you can have a custom exhaust installed !!!!
> 
> I am going to hit you up on PM.


..........


----------



## barbados04 (Dec 14, 2005)

SLP I hear is a verry good brand.


----------



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

i paid 584.00 off of lmperformance.com free shipping i called slp first cause i was gonna order direct from them but they couldnt beat the price and i would have to pay sales tax


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTO2104 said:


> i paid 584.00 off of lmperformance.com free shipping i called slp first cause i was gonna order direct from them but they couldnt beat the price and i would have to pay sales tax


.....sorry, if you need anything else you know who to call. :cheers


----------



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> .....sorry, if you need anything else you know who to call. :cheers


how much do you charge for shipping to nj and do you have a website


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTO2104 said:


> how much do you charge for shipping to nj and do you have a website


Don't have a website yet...... shipping to NJ is $40.00 :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

If you still have stock exhaust manifold and resonators, it will be, well, LOUD

If you have stock exhaust manifold, removed resonators, it will be EXTREMELY LOUD.

If you have headers and just the LM it will damage your hearing.

After my cam package, I had to take resonators off to get gases out as dyno flatlined at 5200 rpm. Then I added the LM and it was WAY too loud for daily driver. No doubt illegal.

So, I added Magnaflows in front of LM, where the resonators were and that helped. Not as loud and only small drone at 2000-2500 rpm.

Kooks headers go on next week and I'm sure it'll get a little louder but just dynoed again and that stock exhaust is a killer on power. :cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

one of my tail pipes is crooked i tink .. :confused :willy: arty:


----------



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

is it hard to take the old catback off getting the stuff out over the rear or anything and approimate time it should take me or anything else i should know before putting the new one on


----------



## Dad's 05 GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

I have the SLP LM on my 05 and love it, great sound as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

What's the difference btwn the Loudmouth and Loudmouth II?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

the LoudMouth II system is quieter.

quoted directly from SLP "Aggressive musclecar rumble, not as loud as our Loud Mouth system (#31560)".


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just don't see why they charge you 50 bucks more b/c they are quieter and say you can by resonators to make them louder. And you are up early.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

im always up at 5am, get to work by 730, leave at 4.

some people want the look, but not the sound, then when they want to upgrade to what they should have bought in the first place, SLP sells resonators to make it louder.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Vedli said:


> one of my tail pipes is crooked i tink .. :confused :willy: arty:


My right side is just a little big higher, but I like the way it looks. seems to "flow" with lines of car. sorry no pic

imo, both loud as hell, not much difference between. The LM 1 "Mufflers" are just a piece of straight pipe in bullet shape  

Only a couple hours and oem stuff comes off ez. Muffler assy heavy as hell

:cheers


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I have JBA headers, and the loud mouth sounds awsome.:cheers


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

*Resonators to make them louder????*



raven1124 said:


> Just don't see why they charge you 50 bucks more b/c they are quieter and say you can by resonators to make them louder. And you are up early.


Resonators are a bit of a muffler in its own right.
How can they make more noise added with muffler? I don't understand somthing.


----------



## Wolfdogs (Dec 15, 2005)

i had one of the first slp loudmouth off the line on my 97 CompTA, put one on the Firehawk too....loved em....

plan on ordering one for the goat come early spring. she's tucked undercover in the heated garage for now.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

SloTymer said:


> Resonators are a bit of a muffler in its own right.
> How can they make more noise added with muffler? I don't understand somthing.


This is from SLP's website: "The modular design gives you flexibility to change to a louder system in minutes by purchasing a pair of bolt-in Loud Mouth resonators (#31062)."


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Loud Mouth or Magnaflow, which has the louder and deeper sound?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

loud mouth is louder, magnaflow is deeper.

Im tellin ya, go with a flowmaster setup using a 1 chamber flow. Its VERY deep, true musclecar sound. Or you can go with a 2 chamber for the same sound, just not as loud, and the 3 chamber is real quiet.


----------



## Wolfdogs (Dec 15, 2005)

big_mike said:


> loud mouth is louder, magnaflow is deeper.
> 
> Im tellin ya, go with a flowmaster setup using a 1 chamber flow. Its VERY deep, true musclecar sound. Or you can go with a 2 chamber for the same sound, just not as loud, and the 3 chamber is real quiet.


flowmasters are nice, but they add absolutely no power at all, its just a sound chamber...... the slp loudmouth breathes much better, and if you plan on doing future mods, it will continue to allow you to get the exhaust flow you need.... it's all about the old formula: more air in + more air out = HP


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

well, the muffler by itself adds about 5hp, but if paired up with a nice 3" true dual setup, they add @ 15-20 at the tires. Sounds like a lot but on my vette, I gained 2mph with nothing more than a catback, dual 3" pipes, 2 chamber flows. 2mph = 20hp.


----------



## Wolfdogs (Dec 15, 2005)

big_mike said:


> well, the muffler by itself adds about 5hp, but if paired up with a nice 3" true dual setup, they add @ 15-20 at the tires. Sounds like a lot but on my vette, I gained 2mph with nothing more than a catback, dual 3" pipes, 2 chamber flows. 2mph = 20hp.


 sorry to dissagree with you, but i have never, in all my years of muscle cars (since 1967) seen a muffler add HP by itself...... nor have i seen a gain of 15 to 20 hp at the rear wheels with just an exaust (not headers) switch..... and I ran B modified Production with a 68 SS Chevelle for 4 years before I quite drag racing, and have had nothing but Trans Am's and modded cars since...... it just dont happen...... I also am on of the Administrators on www.f-body.com, the oldest f body forum on the net (since 97)....and with all the numbers posted and all the research done (we use to have gm high tech perf dudes on that site)...no plain exhaust system does that...... SLP's "2-on-the-left" dynoed out to 15hp gain at the flywheel in 94....that was the strongest I've seen.......but thats flywheel....... sure, it depends on the car too......

Not trying to argue with ya man, but I have a ton of experience under my belt on this kinda stuff. 

I don't know what you mean by you picked up 2hp on your vett......??? top end? quarter mile? if the 1/4, same conditions (ambient, track surface, reaction time....all that stuff.....lot of variables in drag racing)


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

With your credentials, and my drag racing experience, we can come to an amicable resolution.

I do quarter mile racing only, that top speed stuff was done in my past, not any more. the conditions were the same from what I remember. I raced on saturday, had the exhaust put on that afternoon, went back and raced again on sunday. Sure enough, I dropped 3 tenths and gained 2mph. ONLY change was the catback. You should know that reaction time has no effect on your ET, it can be .500 or 3.500 has no bearing on your ET. Also remember that fbodies are a whole different animal than a vette, but you already knew that.

I am not trying to be bitter, or dispute all night long, but I saw with my own two eyes the gain of an exhaust.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry to get off topic, but does anybody know where I can get some sound clips of the SLP Loud Mouth.


----------



## Wolfdogs (Dec 15, 2005)

big_mike said:


> With your credentials, and my drag racing experience, we can come to an amicable resolution.
> 
> I do quarter mile racing only, that top speed stuff was done in my past, not any more. the conditions were the same from what I remember. I raced on saturday, had the exhaust put on that afternoon, went back and raced again on sunday. Sure enough, I dropped 3 tenths and gained 2mph. ONLY change was the catback. You should know that reaction time has no effect on your ET, it can be .500 or 3.500 has no bearing on your ET. Also remember that fbodies are a whole different animal than a vette, but you already knew that.
> 
> I am not trying to be bitter, or dispute all night long, but I saw with my own two eyes the gain of an exhaust.


not disputing your gain with a cat back, guess i got confused, thought you were implying the muffler....the only thing I'm disputing is the hp gain. a dyno before and after would prove that....and conditions would have to be the same.... and yes, RT has no effect on top end....

so be it, no prob. glad fer ya man.

on wit da show.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

I like a formative discussion, feel kind of empty now that its over. Sure you dont want to continue some more??

As for the sound clip, I have no idea.


----------

